# BFP after 21 months TTC (and after help from BnB!)



## 555ann555

Merv's mum has prompted me to open this thread :blush:

We got our :bfp: after 21 long months of trying, but this cycle I did everything I possibly could to increase my chances so I'm not sure what exactly is responsible for the success!

Just to give you an idea I was using...

CB Digi OPKs - to DTD at the right time
Evening Primrose Oil (2000mg daily) - to increase my EWCF
Preseed - because we generally use lube anyway and this one is sperm friendly
Mooncup - to keep those little buggers up there as long as possible
Folic acid - 5mg to be safe
Pregnacare vitamins

I wouldn't have known about half of those items on my list without BnB! 

We actually only DTD 4 times in the whole month, its just that 2 of them were well timed :thumbup:


----------



## Beltane

a HUGE congrats to you!!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Congratulations hun! :yipee: xx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:

Mahoooooooosive congratulations Ann :hugs:

x


----------



## sabriena

Congrats! :D :D


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats !!!


----------



## jan2010birth

Congratulations!


----------



## R&JBabybean

Huge Congratulations :D


----------



## Diana_

:wohoo: Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: huge congratulations! x


----------



## sambam

congrats hun ! :D:D well done :D hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy ! :flower:


----------



## K&H

Huge congrats!
x


----------



## gingermango

Congratulations hun and welcome to the club : )


----------



## Xanthe

Wonderful news! Have a very happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! X


----------



## BizyBee

Huge congrats! :)


----------



## Lullaby2010

Fantastic news!! Congrats on your very well deserved :bfp: !!


----------



## calm

Huge congrats xxx

Sorry but can i ask a question? Why do you safe 5 m of Folic Acid to be safe? It is not safe to take more? thankx


----------



## honey08

massive congrats !! i recommend everything u used as i used almost the same, those instead/moon cups are grt :dance:


----------



## wait.and.see

Congrats hunni xo


----------



## hekate

huge congrats!


----------



## rani36

many congrats,what is a mooncup?x


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## missy123

hi ann ive been offline for a while im so happy to see this hun,its really given me hope :happydance: a huge congrats to you and your hubby :kiss:


----------



## Pippin

Awww congrats I love a LTTC success story. We actually did most of what you did too and only dtd twice that month. I can't say what was responsible for our success either. Well done. xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

awww congratulations! x


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## LadyBee

Congratulations, that is so wonderful hun! :hug:


----------



## babyhope

Yay! Congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## applegirl

huge congrats!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!! I love seeing other LTTTC-ers get their BFP :)

xx


----------



## Sadie92

MANY MANY congratulations.. 
You give hope to all the others ttcers out there :)

Good luck with the pregnancy.

xxx


----------



## livbaybee1

555ann555 said:


> Merv's mum has prompted me to open this thread :blush:
> 
> We got our :bfp: after 21 long months of trying, but this cycle I did everything I possibly could to increase my chances so I'm not sure what exactly is responsible for the success!
> 
> Just to give you an idea I was using...
> 
> CB Digi OPKs - to DTD at the right time
> Evening Primrose Oil (2000mg daily) - to increase my EWCF
> Preseed - because we generally use lube anyway and this one is sperm friendly
> Mooncup - to keep those little buggers up there as long as possible
> Folic acid - 5mg to be safe
> Pregnacare vitamins
> 
> I wouldn't have known about half of those items on my list without BnB!
> 
> We actually only DTD 4 times in the whole month, its just that 2 of them were well timed :thumbup:

Aw congrats hun so happy for u yet so jealous at same time hehe, nahh really happy for u hun.
I brought some primrose oil ealier, tesco brand but should be ok aii? 
Whats this mooncup like? how to u use it and where u buy it from? 
Ive been trying on and off for about 2 years but u may of read in other threads that last month just gone ( cos i came on yestday) has been my first month where ive really understood like counting my cycle days, and then knowing when im ovulating and doing it on them days, and started using folic acid half way from month just gone. cos before i just thought, have sex get pregnant, didnt really understand all this doing it on certains days bla bla, im not using temps or sticks yet i was thinking if i dont get a bfp in next month or so i will start using them.
Oh and you no u said above u used the Pregnacare vitamins, where these the conception ones trying for a baby ones, or the normal ones? 
Did you go to your doctors or anything or just try alone with the partner?
Sorry about the ques lol but because u said u got ur bfp after 21 months theres hope :D 
Rli happy for u anyway babe and gd luck with the pregnancy msg bk mwah xoxox


----------



## Cateyes

Congrats!


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations, although it's a bit late. I hope your pregnancy goes without a hitch. It's great to hear someone who was classed as LTTC get their bfp. I hope to follow soon.

:hug:


----------



## happygolucky

congratulations:0) Enjoy your pregnancy:0)


----------



## malpal

Many congratulations xx


----------



## 555ann555

calm said:


> Huge congrats xxx
> 
> Sorry but can i ask a question? Why do you safe 5 m of Folic Acid to be safe? It is not safe to take more? thankx

I actually don't know what the safe upper limit is, but it wouldn't be safe enough for me to take the standard 0.4mg (400 microgrammes) that are in most vitamins, or in folic acid suppliments you can buy over the counter because my body doesn't absorb it properly. If I only took the 0.4mg that would put my baby at a higher risk for spina bifida. 

I have Crohn's Disease which in a short version means my whole digestive tract is covered in ulcers, stops some nutrients being processed properly :shrug:

I have no advice on the upper limit though, sorry.


----------



## Kitty23

big congrats from a fellow ex lttcer :) xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Lownthwaite

YAY!!!!


----------



## Trying21

1st of all congratulations,I myself have been ttc for 21 months bloods are normal ultrasound normal hsg dye went all the way through spilt right side didn't spill left side proffesor Cooper said it was more likely a spasm so classed my tubes as potent. Dh has been tested normal. I did have a thyroidectomy but blood work normal thinkness of uterus normal why is nothing happening we time ovulation and have sex everyday to no avail.my hubby and I both work in jobs we live so there is no stress there I think the only stress we have are the Bfn every month I'm 34 dh is 32 I am a mother and have had children natural with no issues in the past why now??? We are booked in for fertility specialist at ivf on the 14th feb we've decided not to waste anymore time and to just try a cycle.
I've also tried clomid nil nothing : ( anyway god willing it happens soon for me and for you all so we can stop timing sex and stop obsessing over ttc god willing


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

This thread is from 2009.... OP has already had her baby, lol


----------



## ashleywants1

congrats:happydance:


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :happydance: heres hoping for a H&H 9 months to you


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## cleckner04

LOL!! Clearly girls aren't reading or noticing. This is from 2009 ladies!!! :lol:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Groovychick

:)


----------



## Scamp

:dohh: This thread is quite old and op has her baby now, some people aren't reading before posting lol
x


----------

